
Stay On Top of the Fight Against SOPA/PIPA with These Tools - sethbannon
http://lifehacker.com/5873757/stay-on-top-of-the-fight-against-sopapipa-with-these-tools
======
mattangriffel
holy shit. thank god these exist.

